# Cannula Sites



## TomG (Jan 27, 2015)

Problems finding suitable Cannula sites.  I've been on a pump for 5 years. My current problem is that I need to stay away from my stomach as over use of cannula site in that area is leading to high sugar levels. The same problem occurs in my thighs. Also I get infection in my back side and there no fat on my arms or sides.   Does anyone know of any advice please. Tom


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2015)

Try Arms  Good luck


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi have a look at this link and the picture for ideas  www.medtronicdiabetes.com/customer-support/insertion-site-management/infusion-placement.

On my daughter we tend to mainly use top of buttocks as she is slender too. Another idea is to perhaps try (if you haven't already) the angled cannulas which are supposed to be better for slimmer builds.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2015)

If you find the answer Tom - for God's sake tell me!  I have the same problem.

Currently my husband has to put them in between my buttocks and waist, though it does mean I can't reach and wouldn't know if they were full of blood or anything, or disconnect to change the cannulas or take a shower etc without him.  Room for two each side so that's 8 days (have to change every 2 days because of the sites breaking down) then I have found a small area on my ribs under my bra underwires (you won't have them I shouldn't think LOL - but you should be able to picture where I mean, I should have thought!) so that's 12 days, and have you actually tried the front, very slightly INNER thighs? room for another 2 on each leg on me (and I'm quite little) I have found - previously I have only used (and wrecked!) front and outer thighs.  Total 20 days, so almost 3 weeks before we start at the beginning again.  Hopefully that will keep me going for a bit, but if anything happens to Pete, I shall be stuck.  Hopefully - nothing will but anything could happen and I HATE not being able to do it myself.

Still think how much worse it would be having to find 5 sites every day on MDI, instead of one every 2 days!


----------

